
IPhone App Design Trends - sant0sk1
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/10/09/iphone-app-design-trends/
======
Timothee
Regarding the category #4, this is a good tutorial on how to customize list
views: [http://cocoawithlove.com/2009/04/easy-custom-uitableview-
dra...](http://cocoawithlove.com/2009/04/easy-custom-uitableview-drawing.html)

The kind of things that show that you went the extra mile to add polish to
your app.

~~~
pkaler
I like that article. But I actually get designers to construct UITableViewCell
in Interface Builder. It works out better than creating cells programatically
and leaves the design work to actual designers.

------
futuremint
I've found that keeping an eye on iPhone UI design can help out with UI design
in other areas if you find yourself in a space-constrained situation wanting
more out of your controls or existing UI.

------
unalone
Smashing Magazine does this thing that really irks me, where they pick a bunch
of good examples and then one or two very mediocre ones. It leaves me
wondering if I'm insane or if Smashing really is making an effort there.

~~~
zaidf
The Convertbot UI makes me cry. But apparently the eye candy sells.

